# Carboloy Excello Tool Grinder



## Chipper5783 (Aug 13, 2015)

Any one with history / stories on one of these pedistal grinders?  I'd never seen one, so that was reason enough to bring it home from the auction.  Presently fitted with 8" diamond wheels.  Does any one have experience in switching up to the 10" wheels (appears to be designed for use with 10" wheels)?

This came to me with no table tools (guides).  Is there anyone out there who could share pictures, documentation, or just good stories?



Regards, David


----------



## Chipper5783 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have no idea how old this is.  I started reconnecting the motor to the lower voltage (it was set up for 440, I'll run it at 220) - the insulation is crumbling off the wires!  It is quite tight inside, so I pulled the motor (1 HP) -  must weight 80 pounds and is labelled as having sleeve bearings.  Quite a gem (in the rough).


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks like a great machine. With a little love it should serve you well. Mike


----------



## brino (Aug 18, 2015)

Great looking grinder. Very stable and lots of power.
Congratulations!

-brino


----------



## dwall174 (Sep 25, 2022)

Chipper5783 said:


> Any one with history / stories on one of these pedistal grinders?


Ventage Machinery has some information on them.

Doug


----------

